# Interior Doors before Sheetrock?



## mtmkgirl (May 22, 2008)

*We are constructing our own home and are currently installing all electrical outlets and lights. We were told that interior doors are to be installed before sheetrock. Does anyone know which order to do this step? We have our doors.*


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I usually don't like to sound condescending, but if you don't know what order the drywall and doors go in, I would be very careful if you are doing the elecrtic yourselves. If you have pre-hung interior doors, they will go up after the drywall is hung and finished.


----------



## mtmkgirl (May 22, 2008)

Well you can take a look at our photo album, we have done everything ourselves so far. From footings, foam block basement, framing, subfloor, roof, attics, plumbing, and now we are doing the electrical. My husband was a laborer before being a heavy equipment operator. He is very handy at building anything. We have chosen not to do the insulation and sheetrock ourselves since we can pay someone and still come in under budget. We haven't spoken to the guy that is doing the sheetrock yet, but we have gotten conflicting reports on when to put interior doors in.


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

I put the doors in after the drywall. Put up the drywall, right over the rough opening, and cut it out while it is hung. I use a rotozip to cut it. Congrats on doing everything yourself, that is the only way. For a DIY forum there seems to be alot of opinion against actually doing it yourself. Electrical is so complicated after all.

You can put the doors in before you finish the drywall if you want, but the sanding dust will just get on them.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

mtmkgirl said:


> Well you can take a look at our photo album, we have done everything ourselves so far. From footings, foam block basement, framing, subfloor, roof, attics, plumbing, and now we are doing the electrical. My husband was a laborer before being a heavy equipment operator. He is very handy at building anything. We have chosen not to do the insulation and sheetrock ourselves since we can pay someone and still come in under budget. We haven't spoken to the guy that is doing the sheetrock yet, but we have gotten conflicting reports on when to put interior doors in.


Looks nice. I didn't mean anything by the response, but sometimes doing it yourself and doing it the right way don't always match. Who told you to put the door up before the drywall? And, did they give a reason?


----------



## mtmkgirl (May 22, 2008)

Thank you so much. We are have a great time. We have been married 20 years and most people think this is the toughest thing a married couple goes through, but we just made a decision when we started that it was going to be fun! You will have to check out our photo album on here.


----------



## sevver (Apr 28, 2008)

Whoever said that is a bit dense I would say. You need the drywall up first so that you have something to align the edge of the door frame with when you install it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mtmkgirl said:


> *We are constructing our own home and are currently installing all electrical outlets and lights. We were told that interior doors are to be installed before sheetrock. Does anyone know which order to do this step? We have our doors.*


Interior doors are not installed before drywall as a general practice. Even if the frames are installed and the doors slabs removed, the possibility of damaged door frames, and door frames covered with joint compound are extremely high. I Would not advise doing so.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Put me down for drywall before interior doors too. BTW, the house and view look great.


----------



## mtmkgirl (May 22, 2008)

*Wow, Thank You*

It is nice to get advice from people that have actually done this. Insulation and sheetrock are 2 things we didn't want to do ourselves. Our cabinets arrive June 18th, so we have to get busy the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree too! Never a good idea to install doors before sheetrock, even if they aren't pre-hung units. Ever watch a sheetrock crew work? Those doors will be covered in dust, mud, tape, sweat, dents from falling rock, and used ketchup packets in no time!!! :yes:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I agree with all the above ,
but, if your installing drywall no by all means drywall first ,doors second, 
but if you plastering, hang the doors first set jambs, then removed doors and hinges, this way the plaster can use the jamb to float his top coat flat and flush with the jambs. BOB


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

Same boat here, but only married 18 years. Having fun with rebuilding our house. Here's a slightly different twist on the doors:

For our finish we opted to bull nose the drywall into to the door frames (no casing). I'm sure there is a more accurate term. Our interior jambs were custom cut to 3-1/2" with a kerf. With these I found it easier to install the doors first then rock up to the jamb to get close enough for the bull nose kerf. You can cover some gap with the bull nose but not as much as you can with casing. 

Other than that, I would agree with the "doors after" in order to protect them.


----------

